
Ask HN: Why Can't Fuchsia OS be Based on V8 Instead of DartVM? - Nypro
From the little I&#x27;ve gathered about Fuchsia OS, Google is going with a DartVM. 
Dart is cool and all, but why DartVM?
It&#x27;s the same restrictive model we have with Android (dalvikVM) where you can only develop with languages that can compile down to Java bytecode. In the case of Fuchsia, however, we will be using languages that can transpile to Dart source instead!
Why not JavaScript engine? With the current movement with WebAssembly, I see a lot potential use cases. The biggest point being the ability to code in any language that compiles to wasm. The engine could be exposed to communicate with the OS directly or sth.
If they are going to consider V8 alongside DartVM, then that would be cool. I truly hope they don&#x27;t repeat old mistakes.
======
a3zzat
I think google likes to repeat the same mistakes

